# mdsched.exe Fails to Run as Scheduled at Startup



## kerrywaz1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Windows 10 PC with a GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX mobo. I have tried to schedule a memory check with the Windows Diagnostic Tool - mdsched, but when Windows restarts, it never runs the diagnostic, it just boots normally.

I have tried digging through the event log, but can't tell what's going on. I've attached a zipped version of the event log if someone knowledgeable can please take a look.

Any suggestions? 

Thanks,
Kerry


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you've been using the "Run" command try this instead. Right click Start>Search>Memory Diagnostic>Restart Now


----------



## kerrynm1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Corday said:


> If you've been using the "Run" command try this instead. Right click Start>Search>Memory Diagnostic>Restart Now


Hmmm...OK, tried this. Windows restarted immediately, displayed the BIOS splash screen briefly as normal and then the display goes blank, no diagnostics no text, just blank. It may be running the test, the system is still powered on, fans are running, but the screen is just black. My mobo has onboard graphics and I have the display plugged into the integrated HDMI port.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think it's working.
Download this: MemTest86 - Offical Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool and run it.
It's a better test anyway.


----------



## kerrynm1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Corday said:


> I don't think it's working.
> Download this: MemTest86 - Offical Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool and run it.
> It's a better test anyway.


Thanks. Downloaded MemTest86 and all memory checks out fine. 

I guess the reason mdsched fails to work can be chalked up as another Windows mystery...


----------

